# Demographic #2: Gender



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

..........


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder what will be the answer of CoAG in this one...:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hermaphrodite. :lol:


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

I love how in the poll male is in pink and female in blue.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

notreally said:


> I love how in the poll male is in pink and female in blue.


Yes, it's nice to a see a return to the traditional uses of the colours.


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Yes, it's nice to a see a return to the traditional uses of the colours.


Someone's been watching QI.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

notreally said:


> I love how in the poll male is in pink and female in blue.


Appropriate. Pink is warm, blue is chilly.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've read that there are some languages with a word for "blue" but not one for "pink."


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

notreally said:


> I love how in the poll male is in pink and female in blue.


Historically this is accurate. Pink (diluted red/blood) used to be a boy's color and blue was for the girls.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a dude. He's a dude. She's a dude. We're all dudes!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like we have more women now than the last time this poll was done. 1:3 isn't too bad. Not like 1:9 that it once was :lol:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> Historically this is accurate. Pink (diluted red/blood) used to be a boy's color and blue was for the girls.


I learn something new every day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Why are there more males than females?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

notreally said:


> I love how in the poll male is in pink and female in blue.


It's not "pink" ... rather it's "mauve" ... :lol:

Well, it sounds better anyway.

Actually, it's the forum default for polls - the first line is always "mauve" and the second is always blue - can't be changed, sorry. Well, we could reverse the options I suppose ... , which is what I just did.

All for preserving the proper colours for gender, ya know ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> It's not "pink" ... rather it's "mauve" ... :lol:
> 
> Well, it sounds better anyway.
> 
> ...


I liked the colours the other way. But it's nice to see females coming before males!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I swore I voted female yesterday, now my vote shows up as male? 
Detract one vote from the males, and add it to the female, 'cause I'm no dude, a gal am I.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

eorrific said:


> I swore I voted female yesterday, now my vote shows up as male?
> Detract one vote from the males, and add it to the female, 'cause I'm no dude, a gal am I.


Same here! Someone switched the labels!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The labels were switched ... as were the total votes at that particular time. 

Before the labels were switched, the Males (in mauve :lol had 31, and the gals (in blue) had 13. The labels were then reversed to show the gals in pink and the guys in blue, and accordingly the gals with 31 votes and the guys with 13, just as they were before they were switched.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey! My vote was changed! Change it back!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

where my ladies at?


----------

